# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հայտնություն

## Yellow Raven

Ստեղ կցանկանայի լսել կարծիքներ Հովհաննես առաքյալի գրած Հայտնության մասին...  :Smile: 
Օրինակ երեկ Նեյշոնալ Ջեոգրաֆիքով մի հատ հաղորդում էին ցույց տալիս, որում փորձում էին բացահայտել Հայտնության գաղտնի մասերը: Ու ընդհանրապես,ասվում էր, որ Հովհաննեսը Հայտնությունը գրել է հատուկ կոդավորմամբ ու եթե փորձես ուղիղ իմաստով հականաս գրվածը ոչինչ չի ստացվի:
Ու սպասում եմ վարկածների 666 թվի մասին:Էսօր ինտերնետում կարդացի,որ մեկը ինչ-որ հաշվարկներ էր արել Լենինի,Ստալինի ու Հիտլերի ծննդյան ու մահվան օրերի հետ կապված ու չհասկացա թե ոնց ստացել էր 666-ը:  :Xeloq:

----------


## ars83

> Ստեղ կցանկանայի լսել կարծիքներ Հովհաննես առաքյալի գրած Հայտնության մասին... 
> Օրինակ երեկ Նեյշոնալ Ջեոգրաֆիքով մի հատ հաղորդում էին ցույց տալիս, որում փորձում էին բացահայտել Հայտնության գաղտնի մասերը: Ու ընդհանրապես,ասվում էր, որ Հովհաննեսը Հայտնությունը գրել է հատուկ կոդավորմամբ ու եթե փորձես ուղիղ իմաստով հականաս գրվածը ոչինչ չի ստացվի:
> Ու սպասում եմ վարկածների 666 թվի մասին:Էսօր ինտերնետում կարդացի,որ մեկը ինչ-որ հաշվարկներ էր արել Լենինի,Ստալինի ու Հիտլերի ծննդյան ու մահվան օրերի հետ կապված ու չհասկացա թե ոնց ստացել էր 666-ը:


Հայտնության գիրքը, թերևս, ամենադժվարընբռնելին է Աստվածաշնչում։ Դա հանգեցրել է նրան, որ այն բազմաթիվ շահարկումների և կամայական մեկնաբանությունների առարկա է դարձել։ Անձամբ ես այդ գրքի տարբեր մեկնություններին այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում։ Համամիտ եմ նրա հետ, որ շատ տեղերում գրվածը ունի փոխաբերական իմաստ։ Որոշ տեղերում այն համահունչ է Դանիելի մարգարեությանը, որի մեկնություններից մեկը (կատարված Հայ Եկեղեցու հայրերի կողմից) տեսել եմ ինտերնետում, կարող է տանն էլ ունենամ։ Եթե գտնեմ, կտեղադրեմ այստեղ։
666 թվի մասին այսպիսի մի մեկնաբանույթւոն եմ լսել. մարդը ստեղծվել է արարչության 6–րդ օրը, ուստի 6 թիվը խորհրդանշում է մարդուն։ 666 նշանակում է՝ ամեն ինչ մարդուց (1–ին 6–ը), դեպի մարդը (2–րդ 6–ը), մարդու համար (3–րդ 6–ը), այսինքն՝ երբ մարդն իրեն դնում է Աստծո տեղ, ապրում է իր ստեղծած աշխարհում, որտեղ Աստծո համար տեղ չկա։ Թերևս այդ պատճառով էլ Ս. Հովհաննես առաքյալը գրում է, որ դա «մարդու թիվ է»։
Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով է այս բացատրությունը համոզիչ...

----------


## ars83

ԱՀա ԴԱնիելի մարգարեության մեկնությունը։

http://araratian-tem.am/media/Daniel%20%20HK%20new.pdf

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դանիելի մարգարեությունը վերջին անգամ փոքր ժամանակ եմ կարդացել :LOL: 
Երևի փորձեմ մի հատ նորից կարդալ ու համեմատություններ անել....

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ճիշտն ասած մի տեսակ սխալ հարցադրում է: Եթե հավատում ես Նոր Կտակարանին - ուրեմն հավատում ես Հովհաննու Հայտնությանը: Երևի տառացի մեկնաբանությունն ի նկատի ունես: Իսկ հայտնությունն իրոք այլաբանորեն է գրված ( կոդավորված է  :Smile:  ): Տարբեր են մեկնաբանությունները և անձամբ ինձ չի հանդիպել լիարժեք վարկած: Իսկ 666 վերաբերյալ մտքեր գրվել են սույն բաժնի "Օկկուլտիզմ" թեմայում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ճիշտն ասած մի տեսակ սխալ հարցադրում է: Եթե հավատում ես Նոր Կտակարանին - ուրեմն հավատում ես Հովհաննու Հայտնությանը: Երևի տառացի մեկնաբանությունն ի նկատի ունես: Իսկ հայտնությունն իրոք այլաբանորեն է գրված ( կոդավորված է  ): Տարբեր են մեկնաբանությունները և անձամբ ինձ չի հանդիպել լիարժեք վարկած: Իսկ 666 վերաբերյալ մտքեր գրվել են սույն բաժնի "Օկկուլտիզմ" թեմայում:


ՈԿԶ-ի հետ կապված ես ասում?
Ես դրան չեմ հավատում,որովհետև ստացվումա,որ եթե Մաշտոցը ասենք 6-րդ տառը Ե-ն դներ,ուրիշ բացատրություն պետքա լիներ?
Այնպես,որ համոզիչ փաստարկ չի...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> ՈԿԶ-ի հետ կապված ես ասում?
> Ես դրան չեմ հավատում,որովհետև ստացվումա,որ եթե Մաշտոցը ասենք 6-րդ տառը Ե-ն դներ,ուրիշ բացատրություն պետքա լիներ?
> Այնպես,որ համոզիչ փաստարկ չի...


*Մաշտոցը տառերը պատահական չի դասավորել:*
Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ այլալեզու թարգմանությունների համար բնօրինակ ծառայող Հայտնության մեջ գրված է 666 (այսինքն թվեր) - շատ սխալվում ես:  *χ ξ ϛ*  - այս նշաններն են, հայտնի ամենահին, հունարեն Հայտնության տեքստում արտահայտում հրեշի թիվը: Ինչպես տեսնում ես սրանք տառեր են … 
Ինչ որ բանի հավատալ կամ չհավատալը քո իրավունքն է: Բայց ճիշտ կանես որոշումդ կայացնես այդ բանն իմանալուց հետո: 2000 (կամ ինչքան որ է) տարի առաջ, թիվ գրելու համար մարդիկ օգտվում էին այլ նշաններից: Ժամանակակից թվանշաններն ավելի ուշ են միացել մարդկության քաղաքակրթության ազնիվ գործին: Ծագումով հնդկական են, չնայած որ արևմուտքը նրանց արաբական է անվանում(արաբներն են ներկայացրել եվրոպային): Հովհաննու ժամանակներում դեռ մի կարգին արաբ չկար, ուր մնաց թիվ:
Համբերությունն ու հետևողականությունն են գիտելիք բերելու, զինվիր դրանցով …

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մաշտոցը տառերը պատահական չի դասավորել:


Իսկ դու որտեղից գիտես?
Կամ էլ,եթե իրոք պատահական չի դասավորել,ապա ինչ սկզբունքիցա օգտվել դրանք դասավորելուց:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Իսկ դու որտեղից գիտես?
> Կամ էլ,եթե իրոք պատահական չի դասավորել,ապա ինչ սկզբունքիցա օգտվել դրանք դասավորելուց:


Հայտնության թեման դառնում է մեր Այբուբեն-ի քննարկո՞ւմ: 
Դեռ չգիտեմ, դեռ իմանալու ընթացքի մեջ եմ: Քո հետ էլ իմացածս կիսում եմ: Տարբեր հեղինակների վերլուծություններին ծանոթանալուց հետո, ունեմ այն համոզմունքը, որ տառերը պատահական չեն իրենց տեղերում: Հուսով եմ մեր ակումբակից բանասերներն ու լեզվաբանները մեզ կoգնեն այս հարցում, եթե բացվի համապատասխան թեմա: Իսկ իմ իմացած աղբյուրներից կնշեմ - Աճառյան, Խեչումյան, Մուրավյով: 
Կարող ես նայել նաև սա.   http://hayeren.hayastan.com/st.php?st=st1arm.html   (բավական լավ հոդված է):
Բայց ճիշտ կանենք որ թեմայից չշեղվենք…

----------


## Astrid

Այս հարցը նույն է ինչ "Հավատում ես Աստծուն" հարցր

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այս հարցը նույն է ինչ "Հավատում ես Աստծուն" հարցր


Մարդ կա Աստծուն ասումա հավատում եմ,բայց Աշխարհի կործանմանը չեմ հավատում...

----------


## Astrid

> Մարդ կա Աստծուն ասումա հավատում եմ,բայց Աշխարհի կործանմանը չեմ հավատում...


Իրականում եթե իրոք հավատում ես Աստծուն, ապա նաև նրանից վախենում ես, իսկ ինչից ես վախենում, իհարկե պատժվելուց, հետևաբար հավատում ես աշխարհի կործանմանը:

----------


## Grace43

Ընդհանրապես  Հայտնության գրքին չհավատալը հիմարություն է,որովհետև  դրանում գրված շատ իրողություններ  արդեն իսկ իրականացել են,կարելի է ասել,որ մենք հենց այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ենք ապում...

----------


## Astrid

> Ընդհանրապես  Հայտնության գրքին չհավատալը հիմարություն է,որովհետև  դրանում գրված շատ իրողություններ  արդեն իսկ իրականացել են,կարելի է ասել,որ մենք հենց այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ենք ապում...


Ձեր ասածը նշանակում է արդյո՞ք, որ ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչին, այսինքն նաև Աստծուն ու Քրիստոսին չհավատալը հիմարուտյուն է:

----------


## Grace43

> Ձեր ասածը նշանակում է արդյո՞ք, որ ընդհանրապես Աստվածաշնչին, այսինքն նաև Աստծուն ու Քրիստոսին չհավատալը հիմարուտյուն է:


Գիտես,հիմարություն ասելը գուցե շատ կոպիտ ա,բայց ամեն բան վկայում ա դրա օգտին:Հազարավոր աթեիստներ են ուզել ապացուցել,որ Աստված չկա,բայց ադյունքում իրենք են ապաշխարել դարձել հավատացյալ:

----------


## Astrid

> Գիտես,հիմարություն ասելը գուցե շատ կոպիտ ա,բայց ամեն բան վկայում ա դրա օգտին:Հազարավոր աթեիստներ են ուզել ապացուցել,որ Աստված չկա,բայց ադյունքում իրենք են ապաշխարել դարձել հավատացյալ:


Իսկ դուք հավատու՞մ եք Աստծուն ու Քրիստոսին:

----------


## Grace43

> Իսկ դուք հավատու՞մ եք Աստծուն ու Քրիստոսին:


Միանգամայն այո

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իսկ դուք հավատու՞մ եք Աստծուն ու Քրիստոսին:


Միանգամյն ոչ։ :Blush:

----------


## Grace43

> Միանգամյն ոչ։


Նախ ինքը քո հետ չէր,հետո դու մենակ քեզ ես վատություն անում էդ ասելով:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Նախ ինքը քո հետ չէր,հետո դու մենակ քեզ ես վատություն անում էդ ասելով:


Ասելո՞վ, թե չհավատալով։ Չհավատալը վատ չի՞։

----------


## Grace43

> Ասելո՞վ, թե չհավատալով։ Չհավատալը վատ չի՞։


Նախ չհավատալով ու առավել ևս շուրթերով դավանելով:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ստեղ կցանկանայի լսել կարծիքներ Հովհաննես առաքյալի գրած Հայտնության մասին... 
> Օրինակ երեկ Նեյշոնալ Ջեոգրաֆիքով մի հատ հաղորդում էին ցույց տալիս, որում փորձում էին բացահայտել Հայտնության գաղտնի մասերը: Ու ընդհանրապես,ասվում էր, որ Հովհաննեսը Հայտնությունը գրել է հատուկ կոդավորմամբ ու եթե փորձես ուղիղ իմաստով հականաս գրվածը ոչինչ չի ստացվի:
> Ու սպասում եմ վարկածների 666 թվի մասին:Էսօր ինտերնետում կարդացի,որ մեկը ինչ-որ հաշվարկներ էր արել Լենինի,Ստալինի ու Հիտլերի ծննդյան ու մահվան օրերի հետ կապված ու չհասկացա թե ոնց ստացել էր 666-ը:


Վահիկ  ջան  666  դա  եբրայերեն  սատանայի  թվային  արժեքնա:  
Երբ  եբրայերեն  սատանա  բառը  տառ  առ  տառ  ամեն  տառին  համապատասխան  իր  թիվն  էս  դնում  գումարը  կազմումա  666 :  Օրինակ՝ հայերենում   ա=1 բ=2 գ=3 ...  ժ=10 ի=20...  ճ=100..   Նույն  ձևով  էլ  երբ  Հիսուս  բառն  էս  տեղադրում  թվային  արժեքի  մեջ  լինումա  888   սա  նույն  պես  միայն    եբրայերենով  գրվածինա  վերաբերվում:
  իսկ  եթե  ուզում  էս  հասկանալ  Հայտնության  գիրքը՝  դարձիալ  դիմի  Աստվածաշնչին՝  հավատում  եմ,  կգտնես  բոլոր  հարցերիդ  պատասխանները:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հայտնության գիրքը, թերևս, ամենադժվարընբռնելին է Աստվածաշնչում։ Դա հանգեցրել է նրան, որ այն բազմաթիվ շահարկումների և կամայական մեկնաբանությունների առարկա է դարձել։ Անձամբ ես այդ գրքի տարբեր մեկնություններին այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում։ Համամիտ եմ նրա հետ, որ շատ տեղերում գրվածը ունի փոխաբերական իմաստ։ Որոշ տեղերում այն համահունչ է Դանիելի մարգարեությանը, որի մեկնություններից մեկը (կատարված Հայ Եկեղեցու հայրերի կողմից) տեսել եմ ինտերնետում, կարող է տանն էլ ունենամ։ Եթե գտնեմ, կտեղադրեմ այստեղ։
> 666 թվի մասին այսպիսի մի մեկնաբանույթւոն եմ լսել. մարդը ստեղծվել է արարչության 6–րդ օրը, ուստի 6 թիվը խորհրդանշում է մարդուն։ 666 նշանակում է՝ ամեն ինչ մարդուց (1–ին 6–ը), դեպի մարդը (2–րդ 6–ը), մարդու համար (3–րդ 6–ը), այսինքն՝ երբ մարդն իրեն դնում է Աստծո տեղ, ապրում է իր ստեղծած աշխարհում, որտեղ Աստծո համար տեղ չկա։ Թերևս այդ պատճառով էլ Ս. Հովհաննես առաքյալը գրում է, որ դա «մարդու թիվ է»։
> Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով է այս բացատրությունը համոզիչ...


Սիրուն մեկնություն ա, բայց  էնքան էլ համոզիչ չի:  Այն որ 6-երի թիվը երեքն է ու դա բխում է  "ից", "դեպի", "համար" ուղղվածություն ցույց տվող բառերից, էդ մասը հեչ համոզիչ չի: Որովհետև նշված  ձևով մարդաստվածության գաղափարը կարելի էր ավելի լիարժեքացնել` ավելացնելով "մեջ", "շուրջ", "վրա", "մասին" և այլ ամփոփող ուղղվածություններով, ու էդ դեպքում վեցերի թիվը կաճեր...
Բայց հնարավոր ա սխալվում եմ…  :Think:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Վահիկ  ջան  666  դա  եբրայերեն  սատանայի  թվային  արժեքնա:  
> Երբ  եբրայերեն  սատանա  բառը  տառ  առ  տառ  ամեն  տառին  համապատասխան  իր  թիվն  էս  դնում  գումարը  կազմումա  666 :  Օրինակ՝ հայերենում   ա=1 բ=2 գ=3 ...  ժ=10 ի=20...  ճ=100..   Նույն  ձևով  էլ  երբ  Հիսուս  բառն  էս  տեղադրում  թվային  արժեքի  մեջ  լինումա  888   սա  նույն  պես  միայն    եբրայերենով  գրվածինա  վերաբերվում:
>   իսկ  եթե  ուզում  էս  հասկանալ  Հայտնության  գիրքը՝  դարձիալ  դիմի  Աստվածաշնչին՝  հավատում  եմ,  կգտնես  բոլոր  հարցերիդ  պատասխանները:


*סטנא* Սա արամեերեն է: Կարդացվում է՝ ՍՏՆԱ , աջից ձախ գիր է(ձայնավորները չեն գրվում, վերջի Ա-ն գրվել է ճիշտ հնչեցնելու համար - սատան*ա*): Թվային արժեքն է 120, եթե անգամ գումարենք բացակայող 2 Ա-ն կդառնա 122: Այս տառերով ու լեզվով է Սատանայի հայտնի ամենահին հիշատակումը: Սրան են ասել հրեից լեզու:
*שָׂטָן* Սա ստանդարտ (կլասիկ) եբրայերենն է: Կարդացվում է ՇՏՆ, էլի աջից ձախ, հնչեցվում է ՝ Շատան: Թվային արժեքը - 349: Ա-երով՝ 351:
Եբրայերենով Հիսուս բառ չկա: Հունարենով կա, թվային արժեքն է 748:

----------


## Սելավի

> *סטנא* Սա արամեերեն է: Կարդացվում է՝ ՍՏՆԱ , աջից ձախ գիր է(ձայնավորները չեն գրվում, վերջի Ա-ն գրվել է ճիշտ հնչեցնելու համար - սատան*ա*): Թվային արժեքն է 120, եթե անգամ գումարենք բացակայող 2 Ա-ն կդառնա 122: Այս տառերով ու լեզվով է Սատանայի հայտնի ամենահին հիշատակումը: Սրան են ասել հրեից լեզու:
> *שָׂטָן* Սա ստանդարտ (կլասիկ) եբրայերենն է: Կարդացվում է ՇՏՆ, էլի աջից ձախ, հնչեցվում է ՝ Շատան: Թվային արժեքը - 349: Ա-երով՝ 351:
> Եբրայերենով Հիսուս բառ չկա: Հունարենով կա, թվային արժեքն է 748:



Ես  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  ոչ  թե  եբրայերենի  թվային  արժեքով  են  հաշվում  այլ  հունարենի  բնագրի:  
Սիրելի  հայրենակից  ես  չեմ  կարող  քո  գրած  տառերով  գրել  անգամ  չգիտեմ  ոնցա  գրվում  այդ  բառերը,  կաշխատեմ  գրել    Հիսուս  բառը  անգլերեն  տառերով, բայց  Հունարենի  գրվածքով     I H Z O Y Z՝   I-յոտա=10.  H-էթա=8.  Z-սիգմա=200.  O-օմիկրոն=70. Y-ուփսիլիոն=400. Z-սիգմա=200   սրանց  գումարը  կազմումա  888:  
   Այս  նույն  սկզբունքով  էլ  հաշվածա  սատանայի  թվային  արժեքը  պարզապես  ես  չգիտեմ  թե  հունարեն  բնագրով  ոնցա  գրվում  էդ  բառը  եթե  դու  գիտես  ապա  կարող  էս  հաշվել:
  Եթե  ուզում  էս  կարող  եմ  ևս  մի  քանի  ուշագրավ  փաստեր  ներկայացնեմ,  
դրանք  Աստվածաշնչում  տասնյակ  հազարներով  են:  
  Օրինակ  բոլոր  սատանային  տրվող  անունների  թվային  արժեքը  բաժանվումա  13-ի  առանց  մնացորդի:  Վիշապ=975. բելիար=78. փորձիչ=1053. մարդասպան=1820. օձ=780  և  այլն:  Իսկ  Հիսուսին   տրվող  բոլոր  անունները  բաժանվում  են  8-ի  օրինակ՝  Փրկիչ=1408. Տեր=800. Քրիստոս=1480. Մեսյա=656. Թագավոր=848. Մարդու Որդի=2960. Ճշմարտություն= 64. Ճամփան=344. Կյանքի Հաց=2000.  և  այլն: 
 Բոլորս  էլ  գիտենք  թե  Աստվածաշնչում  ինչքանա  օկտագործվում  7  թիվը,  սա  էլ  իր  խորհուրդն  ունի  սակայն,  որպեսզի  չծանրացնեմ  փոստս  դրան  չեմ  անրադառնա  մենակ  մի  քանի  ուշագրավ  փաստեր  կգրեմ:  Եվ  ահա,  
 Կենդանական  աշխարհում  ցանկացած  կենդանու  հղիության  օրերը  բաժանվում  են  7-ի:  Նոր  կտակարանի  27  գրքերում   սկսվող  27 բառերի   և  վերջացող  27 բառերի` այսինքը  այս  54  բառերի    թվային  արժեքը    կազմում  է  46949  որը  առանց  մնացորդի  բաժանվում  է  7-ի,  ուշադրություն  դարձրեք  ԲՈԼՈՐ   27  գրքերի   առաջի  ու  վերջի  27 բառերի  գումարի  թվային  արժեքը = 46949-ի 
  Մարդ  արարածը  չի  կարող  այնպիսի  պատմություն  գրի  որ  նախ  միտք  արտահայտի  ու  այս  օրինաչափությունը  պահպանի:  Շատերն  են  փորձել    գրել  որ  7-ի  օրինաչափությունը  դնեն  սակայն  ձախողվել  են:
  Կարամ  բազում  օրինակներ  գրեմ  Օրինակ՝  հայտնության  գրքում  666-րդ  բառը    հայտնություն 13. 18.  համընկնում  է  այն  գրվածի  հետ  որտեղ  ասվում  է  նրա  անվան  թիվը:
  Երբ  Հիսուսի  հարությունից  հետո  աշակերտները  գնացել  էին  ձկնորսության,  սակայն  չկարողացան  ձուկ  բռնել  ու  երբ  Հիսուսը  ասումա  ուռկանտ  այս  կողմ  գցի  նրանք  էլ  գցելով  հանում  են  153  ձուկ, այս  պատմությունը  նկարագրելու  համար  օկտագործվելա  153  բառ  ու  բոլորս  էլ  գիտենք  որ  Աստվածաշնչում  խոսվումա  153  օրհնությունների  մասին:
  Հիսուսի  անունը  Աստվածաշնչում  գործածվելա  888  անգամ  ոչ  ավել  ոչ  պակաս:
  Պետրոսը  երբ  հարցնումա  Հիսուսին  քանի  անգամ  պիտի  ներեմ  7՞  Հիսուսը  ասումա  ոչ  70 անգամ 7,  հենց  այդտեղ  էլ  Հիսուսի  անունը  գործածվումա  70-րդ  անգամ:
  Հայտնության  գիրքում  գործածվումա    888  չկրկնվող  բառեր: 
  Կարող  եմ  էլի  շարունակել  սակայն  կարծում  եմ  բավարարա  այսքանը  որ  խորհեք  հազարամյակներով  գրված  տարբեր  հեղինակների  կողմից  այս  գիրքը  չեր  կարող  այնպես  լինել  որ  դրանք  պայմանավորված  են  գրել,  որ  տասհազարներով  օրինաչափություններ  դնեն  այս  գրքի  մեջ,  սա  խոսումա  էն  մասին  որ  Աստվածաշնչի  հեղինակը  ՍՈՒՐԲ  ՀՈԳԻՆԱ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ հետաքրքիր օրնաչափություններ են,ընդհանրապես ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ես  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  ոչ  թե  եբրայերենի  թվային  արժեքով  են  հաշվում  այլ  հունարենի  բնագրի:  
> Սիրելի  հայրենակից  ես  չեմ  կարող  քո  գրած  տառերով  գրել  անգամ  չգիտեմ  ոնցա  գրվում  այդ  բառերը,  կաշխատեմ  գրել    Հիսուս  բառը  անգլերեն  տառերով, բայց  Հունարենի  գրվածքով     I H Z O Y Z՝   I-յոտա=10.  H-էթա=8.  Z-սիգմա=200.  O-օմիկրոն=70. Y-ուփսիլիոն=400. Z-սիգմա=200   սրանց  գումարը  կազմումա  888:  
>    Այս  նույն  սկզբունքով  էլ  հաշվածա  սատանայի  թվային  արժեքը  պարզապես  ես  չգիտեմ  թե  հունարեն  բնագրով  ոնցա  գրվում  էդ  բառը  եթե  դու  գիտես  ապա  կարող  էս  հաշվել:


Ես էլ եդ տառերի մասնագետ չեմ, կարճ ժամանակ է որ ծանոթացել եմ դրանց հետ: Քո հետ էլ իմացածս կիսում եմ, առանց քննադատության, ախպերավարի: 
*Ίησους* Այսպես է հունարենով գրված Հիսուս բառը: *Դու ճիշտ ես*  :Smile: , եթե 2  *σ*-սիգմա է օգտագործվում: Բայց հույները բառի վերջում *ς*-ստիգմա են դրել: Սա *ս* և *տ* հնչյունների միացյալ գիրն է: Ես լեզվաբան չեմ, չգիտեմ ինչու է այդպես արված: Տառերի թվային արժեքներն են. *Ί*-10, *η*-8, *σ*-200, *ο*-70, *υ*-400, *ς*-6: Մնացածը թվաբանություն է: (նայեցի իմ վերևի գրառումը, 6-ի փոխարեն 60 եմ գումարել): Նոր բաներ պեղեմ՝ լուր կտամ, սատանայի վերաբերյալ էլ: Չնայած, Նեռն ու Սատանան տարբեր էություններ են և պիտի որ 666 թիվը չկիսեն …

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարամ բազում օրինակներ գրեմ Օրինակ՝ հայտնության գրքում 666-րդ բառը հայտնություն 13. 18. համընկնում է այն գրվածի հետ որտեղ ասվում է նրա անվան թիվը:


Բայց էսի անհնարա 13 գլուխ ու ընդամենը 666 բառ?
Էտի գալիսա մոտավորապես միջինը մի գլուխը 53 բառ,բայց ընդեղ ավելի շատ են բառերը :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

*Σατανάς*  սա էլ սատանա բառն է հունարեն: տառերի թվային արժեքներն են. 200 + 1 + 300 + 1 + 50 + 1 + 6 : էլի չեղավ …

----------


## Սելավի

Juzeppe Balzammo  քո  գրած  տրաբերակը  *Ίησους * ճիշտա,  սակայն    դա   արդի  հունարեննա,  իսկ     Աստվածաշնչի  հունարեն  բնագրում     գրվածա    *«ΙΗΣΟΥΣ» *  հիմա  մենք  կարող  ենք  չէ՞  հաստատապես  պնդել  որ  վաղ  անցիալում  հայերը  նույնպես  շատ  բառեր  այնպես  չեն  գրել  ինչպես  հիմա  են  գրում: 
   Հետո  ինչքան  ես  կարողացա  տեղեկանալ՝  ոմանք  պնդում  են  որ  հունարենի  ինչպես  նաև  եբրայերենի   տառերը    շատ  բացառիկ  են,  դրանք  նման  չեն  եղել  ժամանակակից  մեզ  ծանոթ  շատ  ու  շատ  պետությունների  տառերին:  
     Ինչպես  նաև      յուրահատկություններ  են  ունեցել,  Օրինակ՝ ասում  են  որ եբրայերենի  համապատասխան  տառերը  կարող  էին  նաև  թիվ  նշանակել,  նայած  որ  տառից  առաջա  գրվում   ու  սրա  նման  տարբեր  բաներ:
    Հիմա  եթե  կարողանաս  Աստվածաշնչի   հունական  բնագրում  գտնել  թե  հայտնության  13. 18-ում   ինչ  անունովա   Տերը  դիմում  ու  ասումա  ով  որ  միտք  ունի  թող  հաշվի, հաստատ  համոզված  եղիր  թիվը  լինելույա  666:
  Օրինակ՝  հայերենում  գրվածա   ով  որ  միտք  ունի  թող  հաշվի  գազանի  թիվը:
 Տես՝  մեր  մոտ  գազանա  ասվում,  իսկ  հունարեն  բնագրում  ես  չգիտեմ  ինչ  անունովա  դիմում,  քանզի  ինչպես  Հիսուսին   այնպես  էլ  բանսարկուին   շատ  անուններովա  ներկայացնում  Աստվածաշունչը:


Վահիկ  ջան  դու  ասում  էիր   (_Բայց էսի անհնարա 13 գլուխ ու ընդամենը 666 բառ?)_
Հնարավորա՝  հավատա  ամեն  նախադասություն  չի  որ  հայերեն  գրենք  ու  հենց  նույն  բառերի  թվաքանակով   կթարգմանվի  ուրիշ  լեզուներով:  Կարող  էս  ինքդ  համոզվել,  վերցրա  մի  ինչ  որ  7  բառից  բաղկացած  հայերեն   նախադասություն  ու  թարգմանի  տարբեր  լեզուներով,    կնկատես  որ  լեզու  կլինի  որ  ընդհամենը  3 բառով  կգրվի  այդ  ամբողջ   քո  գրած  7  բառանի   հայերեն  նախադասությունը,  բայց  նույն  միտքը  կարտահայտի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> *סטנא* Սա արամեերեն է: Կարդացվում է՝ ՍՏՆԱ , աջից ձախ գիր է(ձայնավորները չեն գրվում, վերջի Ա-ն գրվել է ճիշտ հնչեցնելու համար - սատան*ա*): Թվային արժեքն է 120, եթե անգամ գումարենք բացակայող 2 Ա-ն կդառնա 122: Այս տառերով ու լեզվով է Սատանայի հայտնի ամենահին հիշատակումը: Սրան են ասել հրեից լեզու:
> *שָׂטָן* Սա ստանդարտ (կլասիկ) եբրայերենն է: Կարդացվում է ՇՏՆ, էլի աջից ձախ, հնչեցվում է ՝ Շատան: Թվային արժեքը - 349: Ա-երով՝ 351:
> Եբրայերենով Հիսուս բառ չկա: Հունարենով կա, թվային արժեքն է 748:


Շատ հետաքրքիր է ինչպես են հաշվում *שָׂטָן*-ի թվային արժեքը, կասես եթե դժվար չէ:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է ինչպես են հաշվում *שָׂטָן*-ի թվային արժեքը, կասես եթե դժվար չէ:
> Շնորհակալություն


Թ       Տ      Տառանուն

1        *א*      Ալեփ
2        *ב*      Բետ
3        *ג*       Գիմել
4        *ד*       Դալետ
5        *ה*       Յէի (Եի)
6        *ו*       Վավ
7        *ז*        Զաին
8        *ח*       Հետ
9        *ט*       Թետ
10      *י*        Յուդ
20      *כ*       Կաֆ
30      *ל*       Ղամեդ
40      *מ*      Մեմ
50      *נ*        Նուն
60      *ס*       Սամեխ
70      *ע*       Ւային
80      *פ*       Պեի
90      *צ*       Ցադի
100    *ק*       Քուֆ
200    *ר*       Ռեշ
300    *ש*      Շին
400    *ת*       Տավ

Սա իմ ձեռքի տակ եղած Գամետրիայի գրքույկից եմ մեջբերում: Գիրքն անգլերեն է, ես փորձել եմ տառանունները գրել (թարգմանել)  :Smile:  ելնելով  տառը հնչեցնելու սկզբունքից: Եթե լեզվի լուրջ մասնագետներ կնթերցեն գրածս, հիշեք՝ պարապ մարդ եմ և ոչ լեզվաբան  :Wink: 
Քեզ հետաքրքրող տառերը կարմրացրել եմ:
Հ.Գ. Նոր նայեցի վերև գրառումը, թվաբանությունս ահավոր ա  :Blush:

----------


## ihusik

Այժմ էլ մարդկությանը տրվում են Հայտնություններ ու մարդու չափ հին Աստվածային Գիտելիքներ, որոնք տրվում են ամեն անգամ համապատասխան մարդկության զարգացմանը, որպեսզի մենք կարողանանք դրանք յուրացնել, հասկանալ ու առաջ գնալ այն Ուղով, որով պետք է գնա մարդկությունը։ Նրանք՝ ովքեր հավատում են Ոգու անմահությանը, անշուշտ հասկանում են որ բոլոր ժամանակների այն Մեծ Ուսուցիչները, որ եղել են ժամանակին հիմա էլ կան ու այժմ էլ օգնում են մարդկությանը՝ փորձելով արթնացնել դարեր ձգվող քնից՝ փորձելով ուղղել ու առաջնորդել նրանց այն ուղով, որ պետք է գնա մարդկությունը որպեսզի հասնի իր փաձագած երջանկությանը, որի հիշողությունը կա մեր սրտերում բայց որը կորցրել ենք մենք ընկղմվելով նյութականի մեջ ու հեռանալով մեր Իսկական Ես-ից, մեր Աստվածային Էությունից։ 

Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Հովհաննեսի հայտնության մեկնաբանության հետ կապված մի հատված՝ գրի առնված Մեծ Սպիտակ Եղբայրության Դեսպանորդ Տատյանա Միկուշինայի կողմից, որին տրվում է այդ ամենը հենց այդ Մեծ Ոսուցիչների կողմից, ինչպես որ տրվել են ժամանակին նաև այլ անձանց միջոցով. 

Հ.Գ. Նրանք՝ ովքեր կըմբռնեն՝ կհասկանան այս ամենը ու կտեսնեն, թե ինչ մեծ հարստություն է այժմ տրվում, իսկ ովքեր չեն հասկանա՝ կարող են մի կողմ թողնեն այս ամենը ու իրենց ամենօրյա գործերով զբաղվեն :Wink:  Ունեցողին կտրվի... :Smile: 

*Մարմնական խելքը պետք է իր տեղը զիջի Աստվածային բանականությանը
Պաշտելի Զրադաշտ
30 մարտի, 2005 թիվ*

ԵՍ ԵՄ Զրադաշտը, որ եկել եմ այս դեսպանորդի միջոցով:
Հրեղենությունն է իմ հիմնական հատկանիշը: Հու՜րն է իմ տարերքը...

Բեկումն Ուսմունքի, որը մենք տալիս ենք, տեղի է ունենում մեր աշխարհին բնորոշ հրե թրթռումների և Երկիր մոլորակի ֆիզիկական պլանի թրթռումների հպման ընթացքում:
Սակայն հուրը, որ պարունակվում է իմ խոսքերում, դուք կարող եք զգալ նույնիսկ աշխարհներով նրա անցնելուց հետո:

Ես եկա...
Հրո աշխարհի վիճակը չափազանց տարբերվում է ձեր աշխարհի վիճակից, և մեր աշխարհի պատկերներն անսովոր ձևով կարող են ընկալվել ձեր գիտակցության կողմից: Մենք խոսում ենք բոցի լեզվով, և մեր թրթռումների ձևափոխությունը երկրային լեզվի՝ չի կարող լրիվությամբ փոխանցել նրանում պարունակված ամբողջ տեղեկատվությունը: Սակայն հաղորդման հիմնական էությունը բավարար չափով ամբողջական է փոխանցվում:

Այսօրվա իմ ձեզ մոտ գալը պայմանավորված է ոչ մեծ Ուսմունք տալու իմ ցանկությամբ: Այդ Ուսմունքը ես տվել եմ իմ աշակերտներին, երբ հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ Երկրի վրա գտնվում էի մարմնավորման մեջ: Սակայն այդ ուսմունքի կարևորությունը մինչև այժմ չի փոխվել: Դեռ ավելին՝ ես ձեզ կասեմ, որ Երկրի շատ քիչ մարդիկ են կարողացել ամբողջությամբ յուրացնել այդ Ուսմունքը:

Երբ կատարյալ Հոգին իջնում է հոծ ֆիզիկական աշխարհ (իսկ դա տեղի է ունենում այն ժամանակ, երբ նախորդ մանվանտարների ընթացքում նվաճումների որոշակի աստիճանի հասած Բարձրագույն տիեզերական Հոգիները՝ համաձայն Տիեզերական օրենքի, պետք է նորից մարմին առնեն), ապա հոծ, զարգացած մատերիայի հետ նրա բախման ընթացքում լինում են բաներ, որոնց մասին ես պետք է ձեզ պատմեմ:

Հնարավոր է՝ ուրիշ ուսմունքներից դուք լսել եք, կամ կարդացել եք ինչ-որ գրքերում, որ ի սկզբանե մարդը, երբ արարվել է ըստ Աստծո պատկերի և նմանության, ունեցել է Բարձրագույն անմահ մաս, որը երբեք չի մոռանում Աստծո հետ իր միասնականության մասին, և ստորին մաս, որը մոլորակի վրա ունեցած միլիոնավոր տարիների վերամարմնավորումների ընթացքում կորցրել է Աստծո հետ իր միասնության զգացումը և կապը իր իսկ Բարձրագույն մասի հետ:

Սակայն, մարդկության զարգացման պատմության մեջ եղել է պահ, երբ նրա զարգացումը գնահատվել է որպես փակուղային ու ապարդյուն: Մարդկային էակներն իրենց պահում էին կենդանիների պես և միայն արտաքինով էին նման մարդու: Այնպես էր ստացվել, որ ցածրաստիճան ձևարարները մարդուն չէին կարողացել տալ այն հուրը, որը բնորոշ է մարդկային էակներին և նրանց դարձնում է Աստծուն նման: Դա բանականության հուրն է՝ Աստվածային կայծը, որը պետք է առկա լինի մարդ էակի մեջ:
Միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ Երկրի էվոլյուցիան պետք է ընդհատվեր՝ որպես չհաջողված: Եվ դրությունը փրկելուն ձեռնամուխ եղան Բարձրագույն Հոգիները, որոնք նախորդ մանվանտարներից գտնվում էին երանության և նիրվանայի մեջ: Այդ Հոգիները պետք է իջնեին բարձր կազմակերպված մատերիայի մեջ և նրան փոխանցեին իրենց բնորոշ հրո, բոցի և իմաստության հատկանիշը:

Եվ նրանք իջան: Նրանք իջան մարդկանց մարմինների մեջ, որոնք, ըստ էության, կենդանիներ էին: Եվ հրո հատկանիշը փոխանցվեց նրանց: Մարդկանց աչքերը լուսավորվեցին բանականության հրով: Եվ մարդիկ հասկացան, որ իրենք տարբերվում են կենդանիներից: Այդպիսով յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր ներսում ունեցավ սերմ, կայծ, հուր, ինչը նա ստացավ այն հոգևոր Էակներից, որոնք մատերիայի մեջ իջան հրո բարձրագույն ոլորտներից:

Յուրաքանչյուր Բարձրագույն Էակ իր հրո մասնիկները տվեց բազմաթիվ մարդկային էակների: Եվ մարդկանցից յուրաքանչյուրն, իր զարգացման մակարդակին ու աստիճանին համապատասխան՝ օժտվեց բանականությամբ:

Դա էր Բարձրագույն Հոգիների կամ Հրեշտակների անկումը սաղմնավորման մեջ: Նրանք իջան մասամբ Տիեզերական Օրենքի ազդեցությամբ, մասամբ էլ առաջնորդվելով մարդկությանը կործանումից փրկելու իրենց սեփական մղումով. քանի որ բանականությունից զրկված մարդկությունը չեր կարող համապատասխանել Աստվածային այն նպատակին, որի համար նա ստեղծված էր:

Մարդու արատը հաջողվեց վերացնել Բարձրագույն Էակների զոհողությամբ, որոնք զոհաբերեցին իրենց նիրվանայի հանգիստը, որպեսզի իջնեն և օգնեն:

Նրանք իջան և օժտեցին մարդկանց բանականությամբ և իրենց հատկանիշների մի մասով, որն ընդամենը նախորդ մանվանտարներում ձեռք բերած նրանց վաստակի աղոտ արտացոլանքն էր հանդիսանում:

Իսկ ի՞նչ կատարվեց մարդկության հետ: Մարդկությունը բանական դարձավ: Եվ նա իրվունք ստացավ գործել իր ազատ կամքին համապատասխան՝ այնպես, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուրի բանականությունն էր թելադրում:

Եվ, Երբ մարդիկ գիտակցեցին, որ իրենք նման են Աստծուն, սկսեցին իրենց պահել Աստվածների պես: Նրանք վարվում էին այնպես, ինչպես կարծում էին, որ պետք է վարվեն Աստվածները:

Նրանք ցանկացան հայտնվել երանության ու հաճույքների մեջ, նրանք ցանկացան ֆիզիկական աշխարհում ճաշակել իրենց համար մատչելի վայելքների բոլոր տեսակները:

Մարդու բանականությունը, երբ այն բախվում է երևակված հոծ աշխարհին, կրում է երկակի բնույթ: Հատկապես այն պատճառով, որ Աստվածային աշխարհում գոյություն ունեցող Աստվածների որակները պատրանքային պլանում ձեռք են բերում լրիվ հակադիր հատկանիշներ:

Դրանում է կայանում երևակված աշխարհի պարադոքսը: Եվ դա է Աստծո մտահղացումը երևակված աշխարհի համար:

Երբ խելքը սկսում է գործել մատերիական աշխարհի պայմաններում, այն ստիպված է օգտագործել հոծ մատերիան որպես առարկա, որի վրա գործարկում է իր ունակությունները: Եվ երբ խելքը կիրառում է իր ունակությունները հոծ մատերիայի վրա՝ հիշելով Աստվածային Աշխարհի մասին, ապա այն փորձում է ներմուծել Աստվածային Աշխարհի օրենքները հոծ աշխարհ: Իսկ քանի որ մատերիան շատ ցածր թրթռումներ ունի, ապա ֆիզիկական աշխարհում կիրառված խելքի յուրաքանչյուր որակ կարող է հանգեցնել այն որակին հակադիր հատկանիշի, որին նույն ջանքերի արդյունքում նա կհասներ նուրբ, հրո աշխարհում:

Ահա այստեղ է գաղտնիքը: Երբ Բարձրագույն Հոգին հրո ոլորտներից իջնում է ցածրադիր աշխարհներ և շարունակում օգտագործել հրո աշխարհին հատուկ խելքի որակներ, ապա մատերիայի վրա ազդեցության արդյունքը միշտ չէ, որ կհամապատասխանի Աստվածային մտահղացմանը՝ հատկապես հենց մատերիայի հոծության պատճառով:

Միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն, ով կարդում է այս տողերը, օժտվել է Աստվածային բանականության կայծով՝ շնորհիվ Բարձրագույն Հոգիների մասերի ձեր մեջ մտնելու, ովքեր իջել էին ձեզ բանականությամբ օժտելու նպատակով:
Եվ ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն իր ներսում մի մասնիկ ունի այդ Տիրակալներից, ովքեր տարբեր ուսմունքներում տարբեր կերպ են անվանվում՝ Իմաստության Տիրակալներ, Համբարձված Տիրակալներ կամ Շամբալայի Տիրակալներ:

Յոթ Բարձրագույն Հոգիներ իջան: Յուրաքանչյուրն իր մասնիկը տվեց մարդկանց միլիոնավոր հոգիների:

Եվ մարդիկ հնարավորություն ստացան ապրել ու զարգանալ: Եվ մարդկանցից յուրաքանչյուրն իր ներսում ստացավ Բարձրագույն Հոգու մասնիկ, որը դարձավ նրա ներքին ուսուցիչը, նրա Պահապան Հրեշտակը կամ Ես-Քրիստոսը:

Եվ այժմ անհնար է տարբերել, թե որտեղ է վերջանում մարդու կենդանական մասը՝ և որտեղ սկսվում նրա հոգևոր նախասկիզբը:

Իսկ մարդը ստիպված է պայքար մղել իր կենդանական բնույթի դեմ և մշտապես ձգտել դեպի Հոգին: Բայց վաղ թե ուշ կգա օրը, երբ մարդը կհաղթի իր մեջ եղած կենդանուն, կհաղթի իր կրքերին, իր էգոյին և հնարավորություն կընձեռի Հոգուն՝ ամբողջովին իշխելու իր վրա: Եվ մարդն այլևս ստորակարգ չի լինի՝ որպես կենդանու և մարդու խառնուրդ: Գազանը կհնազանդեցվի, և մարդը կնմանվի Աստծուն:

Բանականության կայծը, որը վառվում էր յուրաքանչյուր մարդու տաճարում, մարմրում է այժմ, իսկ շատերի մոտ մոտ է հանգելուն կամ արդեն հանգել է:

Ըստ այդմ՝ այդ կայծի բորբոքման համար տրվում է Ուսմունք, տրվում են պատգամներ:
Անասնական մարդը պետք է իր տեղը զիջի Աստվածային մարդուն:

Անցողիկ մարդը պետք է իր տեղը զիջի անանցին:

Մարմնական խելքը պետք է իր տեղը զիջի Աստվածային բանականությանը:

Եվ դա տեղի կունենա, որովհետև ձեր ներսի կայծն ու բոցը ձեզ հանգիստ չեն տա այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դա տեղի չի ունեցել: Դուք դես ու դեն կընկնեք, դուք կփնտրեք: Դուք կձգտեք ֆիզիկական աշխարհում գտնել նիրվանայի այն վիճակը, որի մասին հիշում է Բարձրագույն Էակի ձեր մեջ եղող մասնիկը: Դուք այդ վիճակը կփնտրեք ամբողջ Երկրով մեկ: Եվ դուք այն չեք գտնի ֆիզիկական պլանում:

Եվ ահա այն ժամանակ, երբ կհասկանաք, որ ոչինչ այս աշխարհում այլևս ձեզ չի գրավում, երբ կհրաժարվեք այս աշխարհի հետ ունեցած ձեր բոլոր կապերից՝ միայն այդ ժամանակ դուք ձեռք կբերեք իրական նիրվանայի վիճակ և ձեր Բարձրագույն Մասի հետ միավորմամբ երանություն ստանալու հնարավորություն, և դրանից հետո՝ նաև այս տիեզերքի Արարչի հետ միանալու հնարավորություն:

Իսկ մինչ այդ՝ դուք կպայքարեք, կտառապեք, դես ու դեն կընկնեք, կփնտրեք:

Եվ դուք կգտնեք ձեր Սկզբնաղբյուրը, ձեր Հաղթանակը և ձեր Երանությունը:

Եվ այնժամ՝ Բարձրագույն Էակների մասնիկները, որոնք ձեր մեջ են, հնարավորություն կստանան խմբավորվելու մի միասնության մեջ և ազատվելու միլիոնավոր տարիներ իրենց կաշկանդող մատերիայի կապանքներից:

Ես ձեզ տվեցի մի Ուսմունք, որը տվել եմ իմ աշակերտներին հազարավոր տարիներ առաջ: Եկան ուրիշ կրոններ, եկան ուրիշ ուսմունքներ: Եվ ահա վրա հասավ ձեր պատմության մասին գիտելիք տալու ժամանակը: Այդ գիտելիքը կօգնի այլ կերպ նայել ինքներդ ձեզ և այն պայքարին, որն ընթանում է ձեր աշխարհում:

ԵՍ ԵՄ Զրադաշտը, և ես գտնվում եմ Միասնության բոցում:

----------


## ihusik

*Եկել է նոր Ելքի ժամանակը, որը դուք պետք է իրագործեք 
ձեր գիտակցության մեջ
Մովսես
1 ապրիլի, 2005 թիվ*

ԵՍ ԵՄ Մովսեսը, որ եկել եմ այս դեսպանորդի միջոցով:
ԵՍ ԵՄ եկողը...

Այն դեպքերից հետո, որոնք Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված են որպես Եգիպտոսից հրեաների Ելք, անցել են հարյուրավոր հազարամյակներ: Եվ իրականում ես մարմնավորվեցի Երկրի վրա, որպեսզի իրականացնեմ իմ միսիան, այն էր՝ Հինգերորդ Արմատական արիական Ռասային Ատլանտիդայի մայրցամաքից տեղահանել դեպի Եվրասիա մայրցամաք, որն այն ժամանակ նոր էր ձևավորվել: Շատ ավելի ուշ, այդ իրադարձությունները ձևափոխվեցին ու վերափոխվեցին տարբեր ժողովուրդների առասպելներում ու ասքերում և ժամանակակից ընթերցողին հասան այն տեսքով, ինչպես շարադրված է Աստվածաշնչում:

Բայց այդ իրադարձություններն անհամեմատ ավելի հին են:

Մենք գտնվում էինք թշնամական մայրցամաքում: Անընդհատ պատերազմ էր ընթանում նրանց միջև, ովքեր իրենց սրտերում հավատարիմ էին Աստծուն և նրանց միջև, ովքեր, հիշելով հանդերձ իրենց Նախասկզբի մասին՝ տրվել էին պատրանքային աշխարհի գայթակղություններին և օգտագործում էին իրենց ունակություններն՝ այս աշխարհում օգուտ ստանալու համար:

Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ այնպես էր, ինչպես ձեր օրերում է:

Կային մարդիկ, որոնք իրենց մեջ պահպանել էին Աստվածային կայծը, և կային այնպիսինները, որոնք որոշել էին Աստվածային էներգիան օգտագործել իրենց սեփական իշխանությունն ու հզորությունն ամրապնդելու համար:

Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ այնպես էր, ինչպես հիմա է: Շատ քիչ էին նոր ռասային պատկանող մարդիկ, ովքեր, հասակ առնելով ատլանտների հին ռասայի խորքում, պատրաստ էին բարձրանալ էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման հաջորդ աստիճանի վրա:

Ես մարմնավորվեցի Երկրի վրա, և իմ առջև խնդիր էր դրված առանձնացնել ընտրյալ ժողովրդին՝ ապագա ռասայի սաղմը, մեղքերի մեջ խրված ատլանտների ռասայից և տանել այդ ժողովրդին Ավետյաց Երկիր, որպեսզի հետագայում այն մայրցամաքը, որտեղ մեղքն էր թագավորում, կործանվի ջրերով, սրբվի Երկրի երեսից՝ այն բնակեցնող ատլանտների հետ մեկտեղ, որոնք անհնազանդ էին և չէին ցանկանում ենթարկվել Աստծո Կամքին:

Ես հավաքեցի մարդկանց, որոնք հավատացին ինձ և տարա նրանց դեպի Արևելք՝ դեպի նոր Երկիր:

Այդ մարդիկ պետք է իսպառ մոռանային Երկրի վրա մեղքի գոյության մասին: Ես նրանց տվեցի նոր Օրենք, որը գրված էր քարասալիկների վրա. Օրենք, որը հասկանալի էր և հաստատում էր այն հիմնական սկզբունքները, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են մարդկության նոր ռասայի զարգացման համար:

Որքա՜ն մեծ էր իմ տարակուսանքն ու զայրույթը, երբ մի անգամ ես վերադարձա Աստծո հետ հաղորդակցվելուց և տեսա իմ ժողովրդին Ոսկե հորթի շուրջ պարելիս՝ իրենց կողմից կաղապարված արտաքին Աստծուն երկրպագելիս, փոխանակ երկրպագեին այն Աստծուն, որն իրենց ներսում է:

Ես այնքան խիստ զայրացա, որ ջարդեցի այն քարասալիկները, որոնց վրա գրված էր Օրենքը: Եվ ես պատվիրեցի մեղավորներին այնքան խստորեն պատժել, որ դրանից հետո մարդիկ դարերով հիշեն այդ մասին և զգուշանան արտաքին Աստվածներին երկրպագելու ուղով ընթանալուց:

Դա արտակարգ խիստ պատիժ էր*, բայց ես հուսաբեկված էի: Ես չգիտեի, թե ուրիշ ի՞նչ կերպ է հնարավոր ազդել այդ կիսավայրենի մարդկանց գիտակցության վրա:
Եվ դա մեծ մեղք էր իմ կողմից: Ես ուժ կիրառեցի և ուժով փորձեցի ստիպել այդ մարդկանց՝ հավատալ ճշմարիտ Աստծուն:

Սակայն, Կարմայի Օրենքն իմ կողմից խախտված չէր: Ուրիշ ժամանակներ էին, և այդ մարդկանց գիտակցությունն իմ գիտակցության մակարդակին բարձրացնելու իմ ցանկությունն անկեղծ էր: Քչերը գիտեն, որ այդ կյանքում ես պատիժ կրեցի իմ արարքի համար: Ես սպանվեցի իմ ժողովրդի կողմից: Կարմայի օրենքը բավարարված էր:
Իսկ մարդիկ խրատվեցին ամենալավ ձևով, որը համապատասխանում էր այն ժամանակվա նրանց գիտակցության մակարդակին:

Հարյուրավոր հազարամյակներ անցնելուց հետո էլ՝ շարունակվում է ֆիզիկական պլանի այդ կռիվը Երկիր մոլորակի վրա: Մարդիկ սպանում են մեկը մյուսին՝ որպես այլադավանի: Շատերը շարունակում են ատելություն ու թշնամանք զգալ յուրաքանչյուրի նկատմամբ, ով ունի այլ կրոնական և բարոյական համոզմունքներ, ով նույնիկ ունի ուրիշ մաշկի գույն և ուրիշ սովորություններ:

Մարդկության ամբողջ պատմությունն իրենից ներկայացնում է անվերջ պատերազմներ ու պայքար՝ իշխանության, այս աշխարհի հարստությանը տիրելու և այն վերահսկելու համար:

Անվերջ հերթագայում են սպանությունները, բռնությունները, պատերազմները, աղետները, տառապանքները:

Ես չափից դուրս դաժան չեղա իմ ժողովրդին դաս տալու իմ ցանկության մեջ: Ես վարվեցի գիտակցության այն շրջանակներին համապատասխան, որոնք ուներ իմ ժողովուրդը: Հենց դրա համար եմ ես ասում, որ կարմայի օրենքն իմ կողմից չէր խախտվել:

Եվ, եթե ես փորձեի այն ժամանակ իմ ժողովրդին ուսուցանել այնպես, ինչպես շատ հազարամյակներ հետո իրենց աշակերտներին ուսուցանում էին Բուդդան, Քրիստոսը, Զրադաշտը, ապա հազիվ թե գտնեի մի քանի մարդու, որոնք կգային իմ ետևից:
Դաժան ժամանակներ էին, և իմ կողմից կիրառված բռնությունն արդարացված էր:
Եվ ահա սկսվել է այլ բոլորապտույտ: Մարդկության գիտակցությունը նորից պետք է բարձրացվի էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման իր հաջորդ մակարդակին: Եվ ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Չորրորդից Հինգերորդ Ռասային անցնելու ժամանակներում էր, այժմ նույնպես ընթանում են անընդհատ պատերազմներ և առկա է թշնամանքը:

Բայց այս պատերազմներն ավելի ավերիչ բնույթ են ստացել: Վերջին համաշխարհային պատերազմին զոհ գնացին միլիոնավոր մարդիկ, իսկ հաղորդակցությունների ժամանակակից միջոցների շնորհիվ՝ յուրաքանչյուր ստեղծված հակամարտության մեջ ակնթարթորեն ներգրավված են դառնում բոլոր երկրները:

Աշխարհը նմանվել է վառոդի տակառի, երբ բավական է մի կայծ, որպեսզի ամբողջ մոլորակը վերածվի կտորների:

Այդ պայմաններում առաջին պլան է ելնում ցանկացած տիպի բռնությունից հրաժարումը: Եվ առաջին հերթին դուք պետք է բռնությունից հրաժարվեք ձեր գիտակցության մեջ:

Ինչպես խավարն է անթափանց լինում լուսաբացից առաջ, այնպես էլ այս վերջին գլոբալ պատերազմներն իրենց բազմամիլիոն զոհերով պետք է անվերադարձ սուզվեն անցյալի գիրկը: Երկիրն այլևս չի կարող դիմանալ գլոբալ պատերազմի: Ըստ այդմ՝ ես եկել եմ ձեզ տալու այս Ուսմունքը՝ բռնության և բռնություն չկիրառելու մասին:

Գոյություն է ունեցել մարդկության զարգացման մի որոշակի շրջան, և այն տևել է հարյուրավոր հազարամյակներ, որի ընթացքում բռնության կիրառումը թույլատրելի էր: Եվ նույնիսկ պատերազմների ու հակամարտությունների ընթացքում կատարվող սպանության կարմայական պատասխանատվությունն այնքան ծանր չէր լինում, որքան ձեր ժամանակներում է:

Եվ այժմ ես ձեզ պետք է ասեմ, որ տիեզերական զարգացման նոր փուլին համապատասխան՝ ձեր մոլորակի համար սկսվում է մի ժամանակաշրջան, երբ դուք կարմայական պարտք եք ձեռք բերում ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական սպանություն կատարելիս, այլ նաև այն դեպքում, երբ փորձում եք ձեր գիտացության մեջ մտովի ոչնչացնել ձեր թշնամիներին:

Եկել է նոր Ելքի ժամանակը: Դա Ելքն է մարդկության նոր Ռասայի, որն արդեն եկել է և շարունակում է մարմնավորվել՝ մարդկության հին, Հինգերորդ Արմատական Ռասային փոխարինելու նպատակով:

Եվ եկել է ժամանակն իրագործելու Ելքը ձեր գիտակցության մեջ, այն է՝ գիտակցության մեջ կտրվել ամեն հնից, իր դարն ապրածից:

Նոր ռասայի մարդկանց նախ և առաջ բնորոշ կլինի ցանկացած տիպի բռնությունից հրաժարումը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մոտակա ժամանակներում բռնությունը Երկրի երեսից կվերանա: Ո'չ, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես շատ տարիներ պահանջվեցին, որպեսզի աճեն երկրի մարդկանց մի քանի սերունդներ՝ մինչև որ մոռացվի նրանց կողմից այն ժամանակվա Ելքի օրոք թույլ տրված Անտլանտիդայի մեղսագործությունը, այնպես էլ այժմ կպահանջվի շատ սերունդների հերթագայություն՝ մինչև որ մարդկությունն ունակ կլինի հրաժարվել բռնության ու պայքարի զգացմունքից՝ ամենից առաջ հենց իր գիտակցության մեջ:

Եվ կլինեն մարդկանցով բնակեցված ամբողջ տարածքներ, որտեղ տիրապետող կլինի նոր գիտակցությունը, բայց կլինեն և տարածքներ, որտեղ կտիրապետեն հին գիտակցությունն ու մտածողությունը:

Եվ, աստիճանաբար այն տարածքները, որտեղ տիրապետող կլինի հին մտածողությունը, մեկը մյուսի հետևից կանցնեն ջրի տակ: Եվ կհայտնվեն նոր երկրներ, որոնք կբնակեցվեն նոր ռասայի մարդկանցով: Այդ մարդկանց տարբերությունն այն ռասայից, որն այժմ ապրում է, առայժմ կլինի միայն հետևյալը՝ նոր ռասայի մարդկանց գիտակցության բոլորովին նոր մակարդակը և կռվի ու բռնության ցանկացած զգացմունքի անընդունելիությունը նրանց համար:

Եկել է ժամանակը նոր Ելքի, որը դուք պետք է իրականացնեք ձեր գիտակցության մեջ:
Եվ այդ նոր գիտակցությունը ձեզ հնարավորություն կտա ձերբազատվելու հին աշխարհի հետ ունեցած ձեր կապվածությունների մեծամասնությունից և մոտակա ժամանակներում ազատվելու մարմնական կապանքներից:

Եվ կարիք չի լինի պատժել այն մարդկանց, որոնք համառում են իրենց չկամությամբ՝ հետևելու նոր ժամանակի հովերին: Այդ մարդիկ հենց իրենք են ստեղծում իրենց պատիժը, իսկ Մայր Երկիրը հոգ կտանի այդ մարդկանցից ինքն իրեն ազատելու համար:
ԵՍ ԵՄ Մովսեսը, և ես նորից եկա, որպեսզի ձեզ ցույց տամ ձեր Ելքի Ուղին:

*Մովսեսը նկատի ունի Աստվածաշնչյան հետևյալ դրվագը «Ելից», գլուխ 32. 
15 Եւ Մովսէսը դարձաւ եւ սարիցն իջաւ, եւ վկայության երկու տախտակները ձեռքին էին. տախտակներն երկու կողմերիցը գրուած էին. այս կողմից եւ այն կողմից գրուած էին նորանք:
16 Եւ տախտակներն Աստուծոյ գործք էին, եւ գրուածքն Աստուծոյ գրուածք էր տախտակների վերայ փորագրուած:
19 Եւ եղաւ երբոր բանակին մոտեցաւ եւ տեսաւ որթը եւ պարելը, Մովսէսի բարկութիւնը բորբոքուեց, եւ տախտակներն իր ձեռքիցը շպրտեց. եւ կոտրատեց նորանց սարի տակին:
20 Եւ առաւ նորանց շինած որթը եւ կրակով այրեց, եւ մանրեց մինչեւ որ փոշի արաւ, եւ ջրի վերայ ցանեց, եւ խմեցրեց Իսրայէլի որդիներին:
26 Եւ Մովսէսը բանակի դրանը կանգնեց, եւ ասեց. Ով որ Եհովայինն է՝ ինձ մոտ [գայ]. եւ Ղեւիի բոլոր որդիքը նորա մօտ ժողովուեցան:
27 Եւ ասեց նորանց. Այսպէս է ասում Իսրայէլի Եհովայ Աստուածը. Ամեն մարդ իր սուրը թող մէջքը կապէ, եւ բանակի մէջ դռնէ դուռ անցէք դարձէք, եւ ամեն մարդ իր եղբօրը, եւ ամեն մարդ իր ընկերին, ամեն մարդ իր դրացուն մեռցնէ:
28 Եւ Ղեւիի որդիքը Մովսէսի խօսքին պէս արին, եւ այն օրը ժողովրդիցն երեք հազար մարդի չափ ընկան:

----------


## ihusik

*Երկու բոլորաշրջան է իմ կողմից նկարագրված Ապոկալիպսիսում՝ մատերիայի մեջ սուզվելու բոլորաշրջանը և մատերիայից դուրս ելնելու բոլորաշրջանը
Հովհաննես Սիրեցյալ
4 ապրիլի, 2005 թիվ*

ԵՍ ԵՄ Հովհաննես Սիրեցյալը: Դուք պետք է որ հիշեք ինձ: Ես հայտնի եմ որպես Ապոկալիպսիսի՝ Հովհաննես Սիրեցյալի Հայտնության գրողը:

Ես գրի առա այն, ինչը Պաթմոս կղզու վրա ունեցած իմ հոգևոր պայծառեցումների ընթացքում ստացա որպես հայտնություն:

Ես այն գրի առա այնպիսի տեսքով, որը թույլ էր տալիս հայտնել Հայտնության էությունը, բայց և միաժամանակ քողարկում էր այդ էությունը:

Շատ մարդիկ են փորձել հասկանալ իմ Հայտնության իմաստը, բայց դա նրանց չի վիճակվել անել: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ գրված չի եղել, այլ՝ որ չի հասկացվել:
Ես օգտագործեցի շատ նշաններ և միևնույն նշանի շատ նշանակություններ: Ես օգտագործեցի բառեր, որոնք տարբեր իմաստներ ունեն: Ես օգտվեցի պատկերներից, որոնք բացասական իմաստ ունեն, բայց դրական են հանդիսանում, ինչպես և օգտվեցի մի ժամանակագրությունից, որը երկրային տարեգրության միջոցով մեկնաբանության չի ենթարկվում:

Որովհետև ես խոսում էի իրադարձության մասին, որը վերաբերում էր ո'չ այդ հազարամյակին, ո'չ նախորդ հազարամյակին, ո'չ էլ գալիք հազարամյակին: Ես խոսում էի իրադարձության մասին, որը Երկրի վրա տեղի է ունենում մարդկության կյանքի զարգացման ողջ շրջանում: Իսկ մարդու համար հազար տարին, թե միլիոն տարին նույն նշանակությունն ունեն, եթե այդ հազարն ու միլիոնը դիտարկենք մարդու կյանքի տևողության տեսանկյունից. դրանք, ըստ էության նույն միավորներն են՝ համեմատած 100 տարի էլ չկազմող մարդու կյանքի տևողության հետ:

Ես խոսում էի մարդկության զարգացման ժամանակաշրջանի մասին, և ես նկատի ունեի ֆիզիկական պլանում մարդու գոյության ամբողջ բոլորաշրջանը:

Վիշապն ու գազանը իմ այլաբանության մեջ տարբեր են իրենց նշանակությամբ: Վիշապը Բարին է խորհրդանշում, իսկ գազանը՝ չարը: Վիշապը Երկնից իջնում է Երկիր և եռանդագին հետապնդում է կնոջը, որն արու զավակ է ծնել: Կինը՝ դա մարդկությունն է: Վիշապն Աստվածային իմաստությունն է, որը մուտք է գործել մարդու մեջ: Նորածինն այդ իմաստության պտուղն է՝ մարդու Բարձրագույն Եսը, որը ծածուկ կլինի հազար տարի և ավելի երկար: Մտահայե'ք երկրային մարդկության գոյության միլիոնավոր տարիները: Եվ այդ ողջ ընթացքում մոլեգնում է գազանը, որը հանդիսանում է մարդու կիրքը՝ նրա էգոն:

Գազանը պետք է ընկնի, ինչպես Վիշապն է ժամանակների սկզբում Երկնից ընկել և սուզվել մատերիայի՝ մոր, կնոջ մեջ:

Երկու բոլորաշրջան է նկարագրված իմ Ապոկալիպսիսում՝ մատերիայի մեջ սուզվելու բոլորաշրջանը և մատերիայից վեր ելնելու բոլորաշրջանը:

Եվ մատերիայում գտնվելու ընթացքում անցնում են ևս յոթ բոլորաշրջաններ, որոնք խորհրդանշված են հրեշտակային փողի ձայներով:

Բոլորաշրջաններից յուրաքանչյուրը բերում է աղետներ ու դժբախտություններ, որոնք ուղեկցում են մարդկությանը և անհրաժեշտ են նրան այն բանի համար, որ նա գիտակցի իր Աստվածային բնույթը, ձերբազատվի մարմնական ցանկությունների, մարմնական խելքի գազանից և վեր հանի իր գիտակցությունն Աստվածային իմաստության մակարդակին, որը նշանավորված է բոլորաշրջանների վերջում քառանկյուն քաղաքի իջևանմամբ:

Յոթ բոլորաշրջանները խորհրդանշում են մարդկային յոթ Ռասաները, նույնն են խորհրդանշում նաև վիշապի յոթ գլուխները:

Եվ, անցնելով այդ յոթ բոլորաշրջաններով՝ մարդը պետք է ազատվի անասնական գիտակցությունից և վերածվի Աստվածային մարդու:

Ես տվել եմ այլաբանություն, որը նշանավորում է Բարձրագույն Հոգիների մատերիայի մեջ մտնելը, տվել եմ նաև՝ մարդկության գիտակցության բարձրացմամբ ուղեկցվող, այդ նույն Հոգիների մատերիայից դուրս գալու այլաբանությունը: Ցավում եմ, որ այն պատկերներն ու նշանները, որոնք ես կիրառել եմ, չեն հասկացվել ու աղավաղվել են:
Եվ, եթե դուք կարդաք իմ այս թելադրությունը Մովսեսի ու Զրադաշտի տված թելադրությունների համատեքստում, ապա ձեզ համար պարզ կդառնա հինավուրց Ճշմարտության իմաստը. գոնե ձեզնից նրանց համար, ովքեր ցանկություն ունեն ճանաչելու Ճշմարտությունը և նրանց համար, ովքեր պատրաստ են այդ Ճշմարտության ճանաչմանը:

Շատ տարիներ կանցնեն, մինչև որ այդ Ճշմարտությունը կիշխի բազում մարդկանց մտքերի վրա: Եվ շատ տարիներ կանցնեն, մինչև շատերի գիտակցությունը ձեռք կբերի բյուրեղային թափանցիկություն և ունակ կդառնա իր միջով անցկացնելու Աստվածային Ճշմարտությունն՝ իր ամբողջության մեջ:

Ներկայումս ձեր գիտակցությունը նման է մթնեցված ապակու. դուք նայում եք դրա միջով և, որքան էլ ջանում եք, չեք կարողանում զանազանել Աստվածային Ճշմարտությունը: Մեկն ընդամենը տեսնում է այդ Ճշմարտության ընդհանուր գծերը, իսկ մյուսն ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չի տեսնում և ստիպված է հենվել նրանց կարծիքի վրա, ովքեր գոնե ինչ-որ բան տեսնում են:

Բայց լինում է և այնպես, երբ մեկը ոչինչ չի տեսնում և չի կարողանում հավատալ նրան, ով ինչ-որ բան տեսնում է, որից հետո վերջինիս մեղադրում է ստի մեջ կամ նախանձում նրա սրատեսությանը:

Դեռ երկա՜ր մարդկային անգիտության գազանը կտիրի մարդկանց ուղեղներին: Եվ շատերը կնմանվեն գազանների, և ոչ իրենց մեջ, ոչ էլ ուրիշների միջոցով չեն լսի Բանականության ձայնը: Եվ միայն աղետները, դժբախտություններն ու տառապանքներն ունակ կլինեն սովորեցնելու նրանց մարդ դառնալ: Իսկ այդ աղետները հենց իրե'նք են իրենց գլխին ստեղծում իրենց արարմունքով՝ մեկը մյուսի, բնության և հենց Մայր Երկրի նկատմամբ թույլ տրված իրենց գործողություններով:

Ահավոր ժամանակներում եք ապրում: Ամենամութ կրքերն են մոլեգնում մարդկանց մեջ: Եվ չեն ուզում նրանք լսել Բանականության ձայնը, չեն ուզում շրջվել դեպի Աստվածային Ճշմարտության ճանաչման Ուղին:

Եվ ամեն ինչ կլինի այնպես, ինչպես նկարագրել եմ: Եվ սկավառակներից ոչ մեկը չի շրջանցի մարդկանց:

Այդպես եղել է, և այդպես կլինի:

Սակայն, վաղ թե ուշ բոլորաշրջանները կավարտվեն, և մարդը կձերբազատվի իր անասնական, գազանային բնույթից և շնորհ կստանա լինելու Աստծո արքայության մեջ, որը վաստակել է, և որին իր գիտակցության մեջ նա անպայման կհասնի:
Կլինի այնպես, ինչպես նկարագրել եմ: Կարդա':

Այսօր ես տվեցի այն բանալիները, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են իմ Հայտնությունը հասկանալու համար:

Եվ ասացի ձեզ ուղիղ այնքանը, որքան պարտավոր էի ասել: Եվ նրանց համար, ովքեր հասկանում են, ես չափազանց շատ բան ասացի, իսկ նրանց համար, ովքեր ունակ չեն հասկանալու՝ ոչինչ չասացի:

ԵՍ ԵՄ Հովհաննես Սիրեցյալը, որ այսօր եղա ձեզ հետ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կարդացի նյութերը ihusik ջան…
Բայց մի հարց էլի, որտեղից քեզ էս նյութերը ու ով է էս նյութերի հեղինակը՞

----------


## ihusik

Հեղինակները՝ մարդկության Հոգևոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչներն են, որոնք դարեր շարունակ ուսուցանել են մեզ և այժմ էլ շարունակում են այդ գործը տալով մարդկանց գիտակցականությանը համապատասխանող նոր ուղերձներ, Հոգևոր Գիտելիքներ, որոնք պարզապես գրի է առնում, ինչպես արդեն ասել էի, Տատյանա Միկուշինան... 

*Ռուսալեզու մայր կայքը այստեղ է.*
*Հայալեզու կայքը ահա այստեղ է.*

Իմիջիայլոց *հայերեն գրքեր էլ կան թարգմանված ու հիմա վաճառվում է* որքան գիտեմ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հեղինակները՝ մարդկության Հոգևոր Մեծ Ուսուցիչներն են, որոնք դարեր շարունակ ուսուցանել են մեզ և այժմ էլ շարունակում են այդ գործը տալով մարդկանց գիտակցականությանը համապատասխանող նոր ուղերձներ, Հոգևոր Գիտելիքներ, որոնք պարզապես գրի է առնում, ինչպես արդեն ասել էի, Տատյանա Միկուշինան... 
> 
> *Ռուսալեզու մայր կայքը այստեղ է.*
> *Հայալեզու կայքը ահա այստեղ է.*
> 
> Իմիջիայլոց *հայերեն գրքեր էլ կան թարգմանված ու հիմա վաճառվում է* որքան գիտեմ...


Ինչ որ հավատ չեն ներշնչում...
Ակամայից հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչի էն խոսքերը, որում ասվում էր, որ բազմաթիվ սուտ մարգարեներ են գալու...

----------

հովարս (28.02.2012)

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ես  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  ոչ  թե  եբրայերենի  թվային  արժեքով  են  հաշվում  այլ  հունարենի  բնագրի:  
> Սիրելի  հայրենակից  ես  չեմ  կարող  քո  գրած  տառերով  գրել  անգամ  չգիտեմ  ոնցա  գրվում  այդ  բառերը,  կաշխատեմ  գրել    Հիսուս  բառը  անգլերեն  տառերով, բայց  Հունարենի  գրվածքով     I H Z O Y Z՝   I-յոտա=10.  H-էթա=8.  Z-սիգմա=200.  O-օմիկրոն=70. Y-ուփսիլիոն=400. Z-սիգմա=200   սրանց  գումարը  կազմումա  888:  
>    Այս  նույն  սկզբունքով  էլ  հաշվածա  սատանայի  թվային  արժեքը  պարզապես  ես  չգիտեմ  թե  հունարեն  բնագրով  ոնցա  գրվում  էդ  բառը  եթե  դու  գիտես  ապա  կարող  էս  հաշվել:
>   Եթե  ուզում  էս  կարող  եմ  ևս  մի  քանի  ուշագրավ  փաստեր  ներկայացնեմ,  
> դրանք  Աստվածաշնչում  տասնյակ  հազարներով  են:  
>   Օրինակ  բոլոր  սատանային  տրվող  անունների  թվային  արժեքը  բաժանվումա  13-ի  առանց  մնացորդի:  Վիշապ=975. բելիար=78. փորձիչ=1053. մարդասպան=1820. օձ=780  և  այլն:  Իսկ  Հիսուսին   տրվող  բոլոր  անունները  բաժանվում  են  8-ի  օրինակ՝  Փրկիչ=1408. Տեր=800. Քրիստոս=1480. Մեսյա=656. Թագավոր=848. Մարդու Որդի=2960. Ճշմարտություն= 64. Ճամփան=344. Կյանքի Հաց=2000.  և  այլն: 
>  Բոլորս  էլ  գիտենք  թե  Աստվածաշնչում  ինչքանա  օկտագործվում  7  թիվը,  սա  էլ  իր  խորհուրդն  ունի  սակայն,  որպեսզի  չծանրացնեմ  փոստս  դրան  չեմ  անրադառնա  մենակ  մի  քանի  ուշագրավ  փաստեր  կգրեմ:  Եվ  ահա,  
>  Կենդանական  աշխարհում  ցանկացած  կենդանու  հղիության  օրերը  բաժանվում  են  7-ի:  Նոր  կտակարանի  27  գրքերում   սկսվող  27 բառերի   և  վերջացող  27 բառերի` այսինքը  այս  54  բառերի    թվային  արժեքը    կազմում  է  46949  որը  առանց  մնացորդի  բաժանվում  է  7-ի,  ուշադրություն  դարձրեք  ԲՈԼՈՐ   27  գրքերի   առաջի  ու  վերջի  27 բառերի  գումարի  թվային  արժեքը = 46949-ի 
>   Մարդ  արարածը  չի  կարող  այնպիսի  պատմություն  գրի  որ  նախ  միտք  արտահայտի  ու  այս  օրինաչափությունը  պահպանի:  Շատերն  են  փորձել    գրել  որ  7-ի  օրինաչափությունը  դնեն  սակայն  ձախողվել  են:
> ...


Շաաատ հետաքրքիր էր …
իսկ Էդ թվաբանությունը դու ե՞ս  արել

----------


## ihusik

> Ինչ որ հավատ չեն ներշնչում...


Հավատալու կամ չհավատալու, ընդունելու կամ չընդունելու համար պետք է գոնե նախ ուսումնասիրել հետո նոր կարծիք կազմել...




> Ակամայից հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչի էն խոսքերը, որում ասվում էր, որ բազմաթիվ սուտ մարգարեներ են գալու...


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ հիշեցի, թե ինչպես մարդիկ ծաղրում էին Նոյին ու իրենց խրախճանքերը շարունակում մինչդեռ Նոյը ամեն բան մի կողմ դրած իր տապանն էր կառուցում... - - - ունեցողին կտրվի...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*[QUOTE Նրանք՝ ովքեր հավատում են Ոգու անմահությանը, անշուշտ հասկանում են որ բոլոր ժամանակների այն Մեծ Ուսուցիչները, որ եղել են ժամանակին հիմա էլ կան ու այժմ էլ օգնում են մարդկությանը՝ փորձելով արթնացնել դարեր ձգվող քնից՝ փորձելով ուղղել ու առաջնորդել նրանց այն ուղով, որ պետք է գնա մարդկությունը որպեսզի հասնի իր փաձագած երջանկությանը, որի հիշողությունը կա մեր սրտերում բայց որը կորցրել ենք մենք ընկղմվելով նյութականի մեջ ու հեռանալով մեր Իսկական Ես-ից, մեր Աստվածային Էությունից։ [QUOTE* 

Գեղեցիկ է ասված  :Smile: 

*[QUOTE Մարմնական խելքը պետք է իր տեղը զիջի Աստվածային բանականությանը
Պաշտելի Զրադաշտ:ԵՍ ԵՄ Զրադաշտը, որ եկել եմ այս դեսպանորդի միջոցով:
Հրեղենությունն է իմ հիմնական հատկանիշը: Հու՜րն է իմ տարերքը...
ԵՍ ԵՄ Զրադաշտը, և ես գտնվում եմ Միասնության բոցում:[/QUOTE]*

Այս մասից սկսվում անհասկանալին ոչ թե Զրադաշտը այլ  Զորաստր: Զորաստրը հեղափոխական չէ նա հոգևոր գործիչ է ,մի թե կարելի է այսպես անփութորեն ներկա յացնել  Զորաստրին:

----------


## Սելավի

> Շաաատ հետաքրքիր էր …
> իսկ Էդ թվաբանությունը դու ե՞ս  արել


Ոչ  թվաբանությունը  ես  չեմ  արել,  էս  թվաբանությունը  արելա  1900 -ական  թվականների    մեծ  աթեիստ  հետո  արդեն  հավատացիալ  մաթեմատիկոս  Իվան  Պանինը, որը  ուսումնասիրելա  Աստվածաշունչը   եբրայերեն,  հունարեն  բնագրերը,   դրանից  հետո  սկսելա  ամբողջ  Աստվածաշունչը    տեղադրել  թվային  արժեքների  մեջ  ու  տասնյակ  հազարներով  օրինաչափություններա  գտել:
  Դե  բնականա  գիտուն  մարդիկ  սկսել  են  ընդիմանալ, թե  իբր  ցանկացած  գրքի  մեջ  էլ  լիքը  օրինաչափություններ  կլինեն,  ու  սկսել  են  տարբեր  հաստափոր  գրքեր  նույն  Պանինի  ձևաչափով  տեղադրել  թվաբանական  արժեքների  մեջ,  սակայն  արդյունքը  եղելա  0,  ու  այդպես  էլ  գիտականաորենա  ապացուցվել  որ   Աստվածաշնչը  մարդկայն  ուղեղի  արգասիքը  չի  գրել,  այլ  գրվելա  ինչ-որ  մի  գերբնական  շարժիչ  ուժի  կողմից,  որը  Սուրբ  Հոգինա:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ոչ  թվաբանությունը  ես  չեմ  արել,  էս  թվաբանությունը  արելա  1900 -ական  թվականների    մեծ  աթեիստ  հետո  արդեն  հավատացիալ  մաթեմատիկոս  Իվան  Պանինը, որը  ուսումնասիրելա  Աստվածաշունչը   եբրայերեն,  հունարեն  բնագրերը,   դրանից  հետո  սկսելա  ամբողջ  Աստվածաշունչը    տեղադրել  թվային  արժեքների  մեջ  ու  տասնյակ  հազարներով  օրինաչափություններա  գտել:
>   Դե  բնականա  գիտուն  մարդիկ  սկսել  են  ընդիմանալ, թե  իբր  ցանկացած  գրքի  մեջ  էլ  լիքը  օրինաչափություններ  կլինեն,  ու  սկսել  են  տարբեր  հաստափոր  գրքեր  նույն  Պանինի  ձևաչափով  տեղադրել  թվաբանական  արժեքների  մեջ,  սակայն  արդյունքը  եղելա  0,  ու  այդպես  էլ  գիտականաորենա  ապացուցվել  որ   Աստվածաշնչը  մարդկայն  ուղեղի  արգասիքը  չի  գրել,  այլ  գրվելա  ինչ-որ  մի  գերբնական  շարժիչ  ուժի  կողմից,  որը  Սուրբ  Հոգինա:


Իսկ կարա՞ս գրականություն ասես,  ես էլ կարդամ, ցանկալի ա էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով:

----------


## Սելավի

> Իսկ կարա՞ս գրականություն ասես,  ես էլ կարդամ, ցանկալի ա էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով:


Լուսիանա  ջան  ցավոք սրտի   ես  չգիտեմ  ոչ  մի  գրականություն,  որտեղ  կարող  էս  կարդալ  այդ  մասին, բայց  չեմ  կարծում  որ  չի  լինի՝  պարզապես  պետք  է  փնտրել:
  Օրինակ՝  ես  այդ  տեղեկությունը  ստացել  եմ  ԱՄՆ-ից  ուղարկված  DVD   ձայնասկավառակների  միջոցով,  որտեղ  մանրակրկիթ  խոսվումա  և  օրինակներով  ցուցադրումա  շատ  ու  շատ՝  Պանինի  գտած օրինաչափությունների  մասին: 
  Եթե  Հետաքրքիրա  կարող  եմ  տալ  հասցեն  և  հեռախոսի  համարը  որտեղից  էլ    կարող  էս  ձեռք  բերել  այդ  DVD  ձայնասկավառակները:
 Հասցեն-  *301  N. ISABEL  ST.  GLENDALE  CA.  91206*
Հեռախոս`  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  կոդը  *+(818) 551.9810* Կարող  էս  զանգահարել  և  հարցնել  հայտնության  մասին  տրբեր  ձայնասկավառակներ, հույսով  եմ  չեն  մերժի  և  կկատարեն  խնդրանքդ՝ անվճար  կառաքեն  Ձեր  տուն:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Լուսիանա  ջան  ցավոք սրտի   ես  չգիտեմ  ոչ  մի  գրականություն,  որտեղ  կարող  էս  կարդալ  այդ  մասին, բայց  չեմ  կարծում  որ  չի  լինի՝  պարզապես  պետք  է  փնտրել:
>   Օրինակ՝  ես  այդ  տեղեկությունը  ստացել  եմ  ԱՄՆ-ից  ուղարկված  DVD   ձայնասկավառակների  միջոցով,  որտեղ  մանրակրկիթ  խոսվումա  և  օրինակներով  ցուցադրումա  շատ  ու  շատ՝  Պանինի  գտած օրինաչափությունների  մասին: 
>   Եթե  Հետաքրքիրա  կարող  եմ  տալ  հասցեն  և  հեռախոսի  համարը  որտեղից  էլ    կարող  էս  ձեռք  բերել  այդ  DVD  ձայնասկավառակները:
>  Հասցեն-  *301  N. ISABEL  ST.  GLENDALE  CA.  91206*
> Հեռախոս`  եթե  չեմ  սխալվում  կոդը  *+(818) 551.9810* Կարող  էս  զանգահարել  և  հարցնել  հայտնության  մասին  տրբեր  ձայնասկավառակներ, հույսով  եմ  չեն  մերժի  և  կկատարեն  խնդրանքդ՝ անվճար  կառաքեն  Ձեր  տուն:


Շատ լավ, շնորհակալություն

----------


## հովարս

> Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Հովհաննեսի հայտնության մեկնաբանության հետ կապված մի հատված՝ գրի առնված *Մեծ Սպիտակ Եղբայրության* Դեսպանորդ Տատյանա Միկուշինայի կողմից, որին տրվում է այդ ամենը հենց այդ Մեծ Ոսուցիչների կողմից, ինչպես որ տրվել են ժամանակին նաև այլ անձանց միջոցով.


Քանի որ խոսք է գնացել այս աղանդի մասին, ներկայացնեմ մի փոքրիկ տեսանյութ ծանոթության և զգուշանալու համար



Այս աղանդում շատ տարածված է մասսայական ինքնասպանությունները

----------

